# Catapult game, more specifically a Trebuchet game



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

http://armorgames.com/play/3614/crush-the-castle


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For some reason, I don't like it when a thread doesn't have any replies. Not my kind of game mate.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

That's cause there's no need to reply.

Just click and play. not a topic of talk really.



whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> For some reason, I don't like it when a thread doesn't have any replies. Not my kind of game mate.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I suppose you're right.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh look, another angry birds clone...


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

actually am pretty sure this predates angry birds


----------

